# Can war of the burning sky fit in other campaigns?



## Hathur (Jan 25, 2007)

I was wondering how difficult it would be to include war of the burning sky into the Forgotten Realms settings... would it fit without too much hassle?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you downloaded the free campaign guide and looked through it yet?

I saw a section several pages long talking about whats things you would need to adjust and be aware of to modifiy it to fit else where.  I don't think it had a specific use these countries and cites in FR but should have enough to make it fairly easy to work in somewhere.

I'm just running it as a stand alone campaign at this point so I didn't look to close at that part as I'm going to use everything as written.

JD


----------



## Hathur (Jan 26, 2007)

I've taken a look through it, I've decided I'm just going to make up a small continent far off to the east and have Burning Sky campaign take place there - that way I can pretty much run the game as it is written, while still allowing FR races, lore etc


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2007)

This thread has some discussion of it: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3300569#post3300569


----------

